# Weight gain where woman gains fat and muscle making her stronger



## Kingplaya4 (Dec 10, 2007)

She can use this newfound strength either to possibly settle old scores or to not take crap from the "you're getting fat crowd". My preferred type would where she has a slender boyfriend who is trying bulk up, but her fat covered muscles quickly make his efforts a waste of time. She enjoys light teasing about her new superiority, but nothing to over the top.

I tried to write one like this but it fell completely flat, maybe with a lot of editing I'll try posting it later, but even then it would probably need a bit of work.

Anyway, someone please write one we haven't had a woman who liked using her bulk story lately except fort he few sqashee, which are a bit too scary for my tastes....


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Dec 11, 2007)

If these aren't interesting, another storyline I'd like to see is where some scrawny mousey type of woman say 5'5 110 pounds, slowly puts on more weight to say 190+ maybe before her husband dominated her or they simply were both quiet people, but the fact that she now outweighs her husband turns her on and she begins taking the lead sexually and so forth.

Once again, I know I've posted on this before, just gotta think there's some untapped interest. I had a bbw gf who wasn't athletic, probably never even looked at a weight, put she could lift my 140 pound body like it was as light as a teacup.


----------



## Observer (Dec 11, 2007)

OK - we've been kicking this type of request around in the Writer's Guild for a few weeks, so let's address it in public.

We would like to encourage more writers and there are three ways to do it - you pick the one you like best:

1. Simply write and post a story, letting our editors edit and polish it as per our style sheet and the poste guidelines. This is the most common way.. 

2. Instead of immediately posting the story, send a draft to me at [email protected] and ask for an evaluation. It may take some back and forth but if its a good theme and you're willing to work a bit we'll likely come up with something. 

3. Send the completed story to the above address with a request that I submit it to our Guild members for comments. This will take a week or so but you'll get more than one view. Again, if you work with us you should see yourself in print.

All three of the above approaches presume that the theme fits within the posted guidelines (both the themes you've suggested sound fine). I do recommend authors read the guidelines, including the editor's style sheet, beforehand.


----------



## Rebel (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried a couple sort of like that. Maybe it'll help until a good one is written!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/amazon.html
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/match.html
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/his_amazon.html


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Dec 16, 2007)

They are some of my favorites in fact. But my number one has to be Katie by bootyman (still in the old weightroom I believe.) Some of your stories focus on the woman training as well as gaining which is certainly a genre of its own, but I liked his because he got totally beat despite her only putting on fat, while was increasing his gym workouts, causing them to be useless. I guess I iditentify with that one a lot because I've been humiliated by some bigger girls when I was really into training and had gotten myself up to 170 which at my height and frame size is considerable. These 200+ beauties still could beat armwrestling no problem, and I even had one get into a legit restle , although that one wasn't so fun because she picked me up to shoulder height and slammed me on the carpet. (I was done after that obviously).

Anyway, I findi it a bit of a turn considering the opposite sex possibly physically powering, especially when they don't train and the men that do get destroyed. Not sure where I got this weird fetish, but I;ve enough of these few and far between stories that I know Im not the only one.


----------



## Running Coyote (Dec 18, 2007)

I am a fan of this genre, so I can say from experience that these types of stories are hard to find. Finding them is made doubly difficult not only because it is a niche genre within the already niche genre of WG fiction, but also because the two primary components of the story, gains of weight and gains in strength are often in opposition to one another. Stories that deal with gains of strength or muscle growth almost always have the protagonist losing fat so as to accentuate their growth, and stories where the protagonist gains weight often have the physical descriptions of their gains reinforced by their loss of strength as their bodys size outpaces their own ability to move it.

Sometimes there can be some overlap in themes with other subgenres like BBW giantess stories where a woman grows in height while maintaining her larger proportions and consequently grows stronger as well, or squashing stories where the larger woman is dominant and would necessarily have to have strength to do so, though you mentioned that you dont really care for those.

It is tough to find stories that are solely about the protagonist gaining weight and strength but there are some. The ones that come to mind right away are:

- The ones posted by *Rebel* earlier in the thread and in this thread here: LINK

- *R.B. Lawrence*: The Blimping of the Earth and The Fat Pump

- *Biggie*: The Champ

- *Speed Racer* (or *S. Racer* on the forums): Remote Possibilities and a two-parter: Through Thick and Thicker and Janets Big Birthday (There are some formatting issues with the last two but they are well worth the effort and are some of my favorites.)


----------



## karbonpotassium (Oct 9, 2011)

A relatively new one:

Bodybuilder


----------



## JimBob (Oct 10, 2011)

You might enjoy this as well:


----------

